# Win an M School - 2011 BMW Relay For Life



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

A big THANK YOU to all my Bimmerfest friends for helping me raise money last year for the Amerciacn Cancer Society. With your help we were able to raise more than $76,000. We actually had a fellow Bimmerfest member win the M School last hear :thumbup:. You guys are great and I'm proud to be part of your BMW family.

As some of you may or may not know we have lost several employees at the BMW Performance Center to cancer. Personally I've lost three close friends and my uncle to cancer over the last four years. I personally feel the need to do everything I can to help fight back against this disease and help find a cure.

This year we are forming our own BMW relay team and joining the Spartanburg community Relay For Life event. This happens to be one of the largest Relays in the entire US and our participation will make it even bigger. What I need from you is your support in this important cause by making a secure, tax-deductible donation online using any of the links below or in my signature.

*How to donate and be entered for a chance to win an M School...*

- *Click here *to visit my personal page for this years Relay For Life event.

- For every $10 donated through my page, I will enter your name into the drawing for the M School ($10 = 1 entry, $50 = 5 entries, and so on).

- Please make sure to include at least your email or phone number in the "Personal Note" section for your donation so I can put it on your entry.

- The drawing will be held during the event on May 20th, 2011.

*Fundraising Driving Event @ the BMW Performance Center on April 3rd.*

If any of you are local, we will be holding a driving event on April 3rd to raise money for the American Cancer Society. Tickets for each event will cost $30 each or 5 for $125. Below are the different events. If you are interested in purchasing tickets for one of these events, send me a Private Message and I'll see what time frames we have available.

*Area 1 - Wet / Dry auto-X*: (20 tickets/hour)
Driving a BMW through a coned autocross course that combines normal dry asphalt with a wet polished concrete surface.

*Area 4 - Performance Drive*: (24 tickets/hour)
Drive an BMW around a large road course.

*Area 3 - Timed Runs*: (24 tickets/hour)
Drive a BMW around a road course and try to post you best lap time.

*Area 5 - Off Road course*: (20 tickets/hour)
Driving a BMW X5 or X3, you will challenge the capabilities of BMW's X Drive all wheel system.

*Area 6 - Rat Race*: (20 tickets/hour)
Driving a BMW you will race your opponent around a course to see who gets back to the finish line first

Thanks again for all your support for this great cause :thumbup:


----------



## Wah (Feb 9, 2003)

I did my M3 PCD last summer with my wife... and you were the one who delivered my car (which I don't think I ever thanked you for!) We had a great time... I'd definitely say it was one of the best trips I've taken with her. The whole thing... the hotel, greenville, the staff at the PC were fantastic. Even the long drive home was amazing. The day after we got back, our doctor called us to let us know that my wife had cancer. I can't even describe the emotions that we were feeling at the time. It was a tough time for us, but I think we are through the hardest part of it now. I've been meaning to post pictures of our trip... which I will do soon. I just wanted to thank you for doing this and thank you for the whole PCD experience.


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

My heart goes out to you. I can just imagine the shock right after a wonderful trip back...

My mom had rare fallopian tube cancer. After her surgery & chemo recovery I took her on an European Delivery trip. She had recurrence last March and recovered from her second surgery & chemo. This time I am taking her to SC for a mid May PCD and a nice long road trip back to Cali. I wish your wife a speedy recovery and another great road trip soon.

I am definitely going to have to introduce my mom to Jonathan at PC, a hero that champions her cause :thumbup:


----------



## Wah (Feb 9, 2003)

Thank you for your kind words. My wife is doing well! We are definitely looking forward to doing PCD again in the future. I hope you and your mom have a great time and a safe trip back.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Wah said:


> I did my M3 PCD last summer with my wife... and you were the one who delivered my car (which I don't think I ever thanked you for!) We had a great time... I'd definitely say it was one of the best trips I've taken with her. The whole thing... the hotel, greenville, the staff at the PC were fantastic. Even the long drive home was amazing. The day after we got back, our doctor called us to let us know that my wife had cancer. I can't even describe the emotions that we were feeling at the time. It was a tough time for us, but I think we are through the hardest part of it now. I've been meaning to post pictures of our trip... which I will do soon. I just wanted to thank you for doing this and thank you for the whole PCD experience.


You're more than welcome for the help during your delivery. So sorry to hear about your wife. I hope they caught it in the early stages. My thoughts and prayers are with you both. I would love nothing more than to find a cure for this disease as it has already taken too much from too many.

I've had two seperate scares with my wife, but after they removed the mass and performed a biopsy, both came back benign. Tell your wife to keep up the fight :thumbup: Hopefully I'll see you both back at the Performance Center again soon.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

ahimanic said:


> My heart goes out to you. I can just imagine the shock right after a wonderful trip back...
> 
> My mom had rare fallopian tube cancer. After her surgery & chemo recovery I took her on an European Delivery trip. She had recurrence last March and recovered from her second surgery & chemo. This time I am taking her to SC for a mid May PCD and a nice long road trip back to Cali. I wish your wife a speedy recovery and another great road trip soon.
> 
> I am definitely going to have to introduce my mom to Jonathan at PC, a hero that champions her cause :thumbup:


Looking forward to meeting you both. Let me know when you get your re-delivery date and I'll try to make sure I'm in the office that day.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Just wanted to give a big *THANK YOU *for everyone that has donated :thumbup: I really appreciate the support!


----------



## MRoadster520 (Apr 19, 2005)

How much did you end up raising? Who won the raffle?


----------



## 4Sevens.com (Oct 30, 2010)

How much was raised this year?

Who won the raffle?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you all for your support in this great cause :thumbup::bow: The event was a huge success and so far it has raised $389,899.45 :clap:.

With your help, I was also able to surpass my personal goal and raised $2,485 :thumbup:

In an effort to keep me from loosing the winning raffle ticket at the event, I gave the ticket to the American Cancer Society staff to keep. Unfortunately I can't remember the name of the winner and the ticket is locked in their office. They've been out of town for meetings the past 2 days and are supposed to be back this evening. Once I get the name I will post it and contact the winner. 

Thanks again to all of you that helped support me in this event! Together we can make a difference and hopefully beat this disease :thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

And the winner is...... Brian W. (not sure if you want your last name posted but I've sent you an email).

Once again a fellow Bimmerfest member has won :thumbup: Thanks again for everyone that helped support this great cause. Because of people like you, we will be able to put an end to this disease!


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for your support to a great cause Jonathan! Finally got back to SoCal on Memorial Day weekend after my PCD. I'm glad I had the chance to meet you at PC. Sorry I didn't introduced my mom to you as promised because she ended up backing out of trip, but she is grateful for the good things you are doing for the cause. I must say everyone at the Center was great and personable. Loved the experience and hope to be back soon. Will post some trip pix soon. Frank S.


----------

